# Best tick medicine for ferals?



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I feel like such a bad cat mother. My feral, Arwen, she had several ticks on her yesterday. She was a little overdue on the Revolution that I put on her. I am in Florida, and it is still very hot, got to 94 this past weekend. I use Revolution because she used to have a terrible time with ear mites and it really kicked her problem entirely. I have NEVER seen ticks on this girl before though. She had a big one ride on her side, where I feel like she could have easily picked it off herself, and I tried to get it but she ran off, but not before I could squirt a dose of Revolution on her back. When she showed up this morning she did not have that one on her side any longer, but I think I did feel one on her back. I would just love to hear from someone that Revolution does help cats that live outside with fleas and ticks. Otherwise, I guess I will try frontline. I have never used frontline on her before. Every time I put the Revolution on her, she just sits for a moment, stunned and looks so angry with me. I know it's for her own good. I just saw her this morning tearing apart some sort of rodent....thankfully not on my porch and it was across the street, but it's no wonder she is having this problem


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nevermind! They were not ticks!!! I am so happy. We live in Florida, and there are all these tiny little snails all over our driveway. Arwen lays under one of the cars at night, and I guess they sort of stick to her. My husband looked at them and was doubting they were ticks, because they just fell right off. I have pulled ticks off of dogs before, and I know they don't just fall off. 

Whew! Anyway.....no ticks, I don't even see fleas on her, and I plan to keep up the Revolution, I guess it's working


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Howsefrau!! I shouldn't be laughing...but I am! 
Who'd have thought "mini snails"!?
Glad that's all it turned out to be!!
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, my cat had snails. Bet you never heard that one before. It was pretty funny


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I couldn't stop laughing!! That was so funny. You should've taken some pics. I would've loved to have seen that.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Revolution is great and seems to work really well on fleas, flea eggs, ticks, ear mites, some worms. Really it seems great for outdoor cats but alas it doesn't work on those attacking snails.


----------

